# Nootropic supplement for concentration, focus



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe worth a try.

I've seen many people also struggling with concentration in conversation (like me).

Well, recently they diagnosed me with ADD as well with SA and/or Ovoidant personality.

But I always thought that my concentration and lack of focus where the main issue of my Anxiety. Over the years my self-image approved tremendously..

I took 6 months or so Nzt.1. It really helped me to concentrate and made conversations much easier.

At the moment I take stimulants (Ritalin). What also works for my racing thoughts and ADD.

http://www.paneuromix.com/en/

I doubt if it's direct anxiety-reducing. but if you have a lot of trouble to keep yourself focused during a conversation, It think it can help a lot.

_edit:_ it is a product from Netherlands. As I can seen the shipping costs to other continents are cheap.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I like DMAE.

Just looked at the ingredients very good formula. Nice. Will buy this sometime


----------



## S0nicy00h00 (Jan 15, 2013)

another nootropic that you may try ,oxytocin,shows strong case histories with fear,social/sexual anxiety,and emotional trauma


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah I ran out. I kept spraying. Now I'm waitng for the drops


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's an article that I found interesting that may be of use to you. http://www.unfinishedman.com/nootropics-facts-about-smart-drugs/


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I suggest everyone buy and try a -racetam... mostly Aniracetam cause it's been the most anxiolytic, though less acting than Piracetam... though I have just ordered myself Oxiracetam and will report back with the results!

Also I highly suggest Noopept which you can buy off ebay and make sure the seller does provide you the red little milligram measurement scooper... it's kinda expensive but 1 gram goes a long way and you WILL achieve good results with 20-40mg a day


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

hellinnorway said:


> Here's an article that I found interesting that may be of use to you. http://www.unfinishedman.com/nootropics-facts-about-smart-drugs/


That movie.. hehe, Maybe some people thake it to serious.

Yeah, u find everywhere supplements or Nootropics that will boost you''re mind.

I tried some to (piracetam,aniracetam,pramiracetam). Combi with L-tyrosine and something more, don''t know the name anymore. Herbal supplements. 
Energy-boosters for Weight training guys... I must say that it has helped me the most so far. For 3 hours or something, then I was tired.

Well, i''ve tryed for two weeks The Nzt1, stopped the Concerta and Ritalin. Overall I felt not as good while on Ritalin. But I was much calmer.. The Ritalin/concerta gives me often rebound effects and then I feel down.

One week without everything......
Bad.! Well, how it first was before medication or anything. I feel bound on meds..

Now I take Nzt1 again, Because the rebounds from the Ritalin was no good for me. Hopefully I can try ''Dexedrine'', from my Psychiatrist.

Till then Nzt1 for me:yes The supps/vitamins are well Balanced I've read on the site, and the ingredients special chosen that should work on memory/concentration.. Well see their site


----------

